
Offer rescind after gpa drop - tfish
I accepted an internship offer for summer from a tech company when my gpa was above 3.0 (3.0 was the minimum required gpa for job). But after this semester my overall gpa will go down to 2.9. In the offer letter it states the offer is valid only if I maintain 3.0 gpa and I need to submit a transcript at the beginning of work. Will they rescind my offer if they find out my gpa went down below 3.0 this semester?
======
quantum_nerd
Wouldn't just be easier to talk to your hiring manager/recruiter? usually if
you are a really good candidate, they tend to overlook formalities like a 3.0
gpa. Those are not set in stone.

Talk to your recruiter!

~~~
tfish
Thank you for the reply. It dropped .02 points and is 2.98 now but it says in
the offer letter that the offer is valid only if I maintain a 3.0. Do you know
how flexible HR is with that? I was hoping to submit last semester's
transcript when my GPA was higher than 3.0 before talking to the hiring
manager.

~~~
quantum_nerd
Well, tell you what and I hope this helps: my first internship required 3.0
gpa. Mine that semester was 2.98 (exactly like yours). Not only did I
interview and get the internship, I have been with that company ever since
2013 and haven't had any performance review below "exceeded expectations" ever
since I started.

Moral of the story is: the gpa will only be a big deal if you make it so. Your
perception will be your reality and you will lose out on a fantastic
opportunity to start your career on the right foot. Call your recruiter, make
your case, have a great internship.

Side Note: I graduated with a 3.4. Had to work my butt off to raise it up and
get the offer and I did.

